# Luke Cage - Netflix's Another Marvellous Series



## ctg (Sep 30, 2016)

> This gritty, action-packed drama follows the evolution of Luke Cage (Mike Colter), a man with super strength and unbreakable skin caused by a sabotaged experiment. After a failed relationship with fellow superhero Jessica Jones, Cage tries to rebuild his life in Harlem, New York, but is pulled out of the shadows and forced to fight for the heart of his city. Along the way, Cage cannot avoid confronting his past, which he has worked hard to bury. "Marvel's Luke Cage" is the third show in the Netflix-original Defenders series.


----------



## ctg (Sep 30, 2016)

Like it says in the headline, this is a marvellous series straight out from the black heart of America. I was unfortunate for not being able to read read The Defenders and find out what's behind the man called Luke Cage you last time saw keeping Rose bar.

The comic readers know that place, where DareDevil and Punisher frequent to meet the unfortunate Turk, who also can be found from sitting in the Pop's playing chess. In fact, he's been hiding the devil in Hell's Kitchen. But on his way down this series, he become the trigger that unleashed Mr Cage to charge down the streets like an unstoppable night train.

What's more is that everything you see in the small screen has more than one connection in the shared universe. And the story that unfolds has a deep black soul from the very beginning.

It only took me one and half episodes to get locked in. What is their secret for churning out these almost flawless gems?


----------



## ctg (Oct 1, 2016)

It's sad that these TV threads cannot be found from the Google, because I'd love to read some fresh insights, in this series that brought a black hero out from depths of New York Harlem. To someone who's new to black heart of the metropolitan, I was loving every scene of it. 

It looked old, and epic with slowly grumbling red brick buildings rolling at the background in the streets scenes, which showed surprisingly clean for the amout of life that's flew them daily basis. And it's not just black life as like London, New York's Harlem has ethnic roots that go back hundreds of years. I could as well say Harlem looked surprisingly diverse for its reputation. 

Nevertheless, the cast will take you into the lives of ordinary American people, to witness raise of a black hero, who sometimes comes out quite boldly for being a superhero in the Marvel Universe. He ain't scared of showing his face to a camera, because there isn't anything bad left in his life. In fact, he's more often proves his innocence by his actions against people that are almost as powerful as Mr Fisk. 

Unlike Hell's Kitchen's beast, Mister Cage ain't afraid of getting shot. Not even if it's coming out from barrels of five-o's. To be honest, I'm surprised by how boldly Netflix is showing police brutality. Especially, when it comes towards the black people, who's trying to do their best to survive in the urban scenes that often turn into full blown war-zones. So, I'm with Turk, when he claims "Hell's Kitchen seems safer," from seeing the evidence with a big grain on my face. 

GW's Orcs would be proud for the amount of dakka in the first season. Then again it's not just that, because when Luke takes on the baddies, he's actually holding back the power he hiding in those massive fists. I'm afraid Tyson pales in his shadow, when this brooding superhero slaps his opponents, because, when he let's out, the receiving side is most probably seeing a lengthy, and painful hospital trip, for the amount of stupidity on challenging legendary Luke Cage.

I look forward seeing more of this black hero.


----------



## ctg (Oct 1, 2016)

The soundtrack.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 4, 2016)

ctg said:


> The soundtrack.



Luke Cage is an audio/visual masterpiece screaming for an Emmy and that may be an understatement.

I have a blog post up about Luke Cage, which can be found via Google: Hurrah! 

Luke Cage Crashes onto Netflix – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Droflet (Oct 4, 2016)

Seen the first three eps. Netflix has hit another one out of the park.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 4, 2016)

On my list to watch, can't wait! 

I've watched Jessica Jones and loved the scenes with Luke in. That show had a gritty film noir feel to it. Excited to see where Netflix transports me now.


----------



## ctg (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, it warms my heart to you loved it, when I was afraid the opposite. Luke Cage couldn't be bad series. Not after what happened with DD and JJ. To be bad, it would have to be dismissal. LOL


----------



## Evorath (Oct 6, 2016)

I just finished watching all of it last night. It was PHENOMENAL. I was a little irked by the ending, but I think that's the point. They do a great job of setting up for another season/The Defenders show. I feel like every series they do gets better and better. Now I am really excited for the Iron Fist next year. But really, it is a wonder. How do they pull this off? Did anyone else finish watching the series? I would love to discuss some points but don't want to spoil anything for anyone.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 7, 2016)

Not yet, not yet! Will start today!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Oct 7, 2016)

Watched a few today, (whilst pretending to exercise and clean.) So far... Hooked! Glorious soundtrack, good writing and amazing attention to detail.


----------



## Allen Teasdale (Oct 7, 2016)

I liked the show, and Cage was awesome,but I don't think the villains worked as well as Fisk or Kilgrave.  Maybe it's because the seemed more like real villains than supervillains.     I guess I like my evil to be reallly really evil.


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2016)

Allen Teasdale said:


> but I don't think the villains worked as well as Fisk or Kilgrave.



I think they worked pretty well against mostly invulnerable Mr Cage. To be honest, it was a bit of torment of watching him doing well against the gangsters. Someone could have said, "He was OP", but the fact is: In the level of villains, my honest opinion is that Diamondback was equal to the Kingpin, maybe even more powerful with his Hammertech suit. And all other gimmings. 

With what he did was more than Kilgrave ever did as he held whole borough under his fist. Kilgrave turned at the end around sixty people at one go, while Diamondback terrorised the city. Fisk never wanted to hurt the city. And one time he might have commanded man like Diamonback or Shades, but at the moment, they were on their own, while they taxed whole Harlem. 

The city at the end did nothing. They didn't try to control it in anyway and for a moment, it looked like an urban warfare zone, with civilians trying to live in the middle. Luke protected them. And put Diamondback's sorry ass back on the ground, with exploding whole neighbourhood. In fact, he showed remarkable restrain compared to how Iron Man or Thor would have handled that business. 

In the end Luke didn't even call Jessica, even though he could have done so. He even said no to DD, even though he didn't know who Mr Murdoch really is. I hate to even think about the carnage the Punisher would have done to those boys, and their operations.

Diamondback was bad shot. Even worse tactician. But somehow he held his ground to the bitter end. I hope he understands to not come back for a Round Two. Luke's not going to hold back forever.


----------



## Tanja Bisgaard (Oct 7, 2016)

WOW look forward to seeing it! I love Marvels creations. Hadn't noticed this one...


----------



## ctg (Oct 9, 2016)

> James sat down with Mahershala Ali, who plays Cornell “Cottonmouth” Stokes to talk about playing a villain, his inspirations for the character and what it’s like to take a job knowing you might not be back for Season 2...
> 
> *Your version of Stokes is a crime boss, and on the surface he appears to have similarities to the Kingpin at least. Now the Kingpin wanted to legitimise himself and take control politically, so I wondered what you think the extent of Stokes' ambition is?*
> 
> ...


 Marvel's Luke Cage: Mahershala Ali Cottonmouth interview



> *Now, without want to be too spoilery... when you sign up for a show like this you must know that Marvel's villains don't tend to make it out of things alive. So as a working actor, do you have any hesitation in taking a role thinking you might get just the one go around?*
> 
> I think you have to look at where you are in your career, and what you want. I was all up for this one shot, I really was. If anything it gave me the chance to give it all I had. The villains often don't make it to season 2, that's just the reality of it, so you know, maybe I'll be back as something else and be on the good side. But no, it didn't make me hesitant. It actually gave me a lot of energy because I knew this was my one shot to make my contribution and have that one experience.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Oct 20, 2016)

Coffee retakes it rightful position back from Netflix and Chill and I am so glad it does.

The show was phenomenal and the visuals were to die for. The soundtrack was lovely as well and characters resonated with me.


----------



## ctg (Nov 16, 2016)

> When Marvel Television confirmed they were giving Luke Cage his own solo Netflix series, fans of Power Man rejoiced. The character made his live-action debut on the site through _Jessica Jones_, and audiences fall for Luke Cage’s charm. And, now, one media company is reporting that the hero’s standalone show is the biggest Marvel/Netflix hit of 2016.


 Luke Cage Is The Biggest Marvel Netflix Series Of The Year


----------



## ctg (May 17, 2017)

> Luke Cage star Mike Colter has revealed roughly when fans can expect to see his show's second season.
> 
> "I'm about to start [filming] next month," Colter told MCU Exchange. "When the _Defenders_ comes out on August 18, that’ll be something we can hold onto for a little while and we can enjoy that. And hopefully, we’ll get to see Luke Cage out early next year."


 Luke Cage season 2: expect it "early next year"


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 17, 2017)

ctg said:


> Luke Cage season 2: expect it "early next year"



Good catch @ctg, I was pretty surprised/happy to hear this news. Looks like Netflix is going to give all Defenders three seasons? That's how long the typical Netflix show lasts.


----------



## ctg (Aug 30, 2017)

> Yes indeed, Simone Missick is finally rocking the character’s bionic arm after Misty faced off against Bakuto in *The Defenders *and came away one limb lighter.
> 
> Naturally, Marvel and Netflix aren’t saying how she gets this new high-tech prosthetic (Danny Rand seems like a more likely source than Tony Stark, given Marvel’s reluctance to cross the movie/Netflix streams), but it’s great to see that Misty will be back in action alongside Luke (Mike Colter). Missick’s performance was one of the highlights of *Luke Cage*‘s first season and she was a most welcome presence in *The Defenders.*
> 
> ...



Luke Cage Season 2 first look at Misty Knight’s arm


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Aug 30, 2017)

I've finally taken the plunge and got a Netflix subscription, so I've started on Luke Cage. Only two episodes in, but I like it so far!


----------



## Droflet (Aug 30, 2017)

Amelia, don't forget about Daredevil and Jessica Jones. Great shows.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (Aug 30, 2017)

Seen DD. Couldn't get into JJ and abandoned it halfway through.


----------



## ctg (May 26, 2018)




----------



## ctg (Jun 8, 2018)

Luke Cage is now a black celebrity with the city hanging on his shoulders. I am intrigued as where the power play in the Harlem takes Mister Cage as both past and the future comes knocking onto his door ... or trashing into his parlour as it's the norm with the powered people these days. I bet he's again wishing for them to leave him alone. The showrunners has also revealed that the sound track isn't made from the hip-hop tracks as well as they'll be sampling whole black culture. Expect to hear some old school classics.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 15, 2018)

I saw on my mobile that Netlifx gave me a notice that LC season 2 will start next week.  I'm really excited for it.   Compared to latest Netflix marvel shows other thanPunisher which was great Cage looked so good in comparison. 

Diamonback type  villain who is strong,smart to be scary is needed to challenge Cage in S2.


----------



## ctg (Jun 15, 2018)

Connavar said:


> Diamonback type villain who is strong,smart to be scary is needed to challenge Cage in S2.



Already in the season 2. I'm not sure if the DiamondBack will be back, but they've promised an equal villain and that they're going to use him to knock Mister Cage down. I cannot remember now what is his  name.


----------



## ctg (Jun 15, 2018)

The new villain is called Bushmaster.


----------



## ctg (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Anthoney (Jun 22, 2018)

Starting season 2 now.   Planning on a total binge.


----------



## Anthoney (Jun 22, 2018)

The first episode was not too bad.


Spoiler: S2E1



I'm glad they fixed the Judas bullet problem.  What good is a bulletproof superhero if bullets can kill him.


----------



## ctg (Jun 22, 2018)

In some ways States never changes. There will always be corner boys, hustlers, shooters and the kingpin's as if the norm, the standard way in the life. All connect by the Money. It enables people from the politicans to pimps. But it doesn't seem to affect ways of our black hero. Man, who criminals fear, women worship, childs idolize and men compare. Maybe it's a blessing that there are not really any real heroes in world, because that business is tough. 

Just think about it. DareDevil cannot show his face. Nobody believes Iron Fist is real and everyone else wants a piece from Luke Cage. And him, he is so wishing that the world would have never known he existed. Being a superhero is not easy business. Being a black hero in our world, where viral videos can raise you to godhood or doom you to cutter in 24 hours is especially though. But it makes me glad that he's back on the small screen.



Spoiler: S02E01 - Soul Brother #1



In the comics Luke had to choose to became a hero for a hire. After all, hero's too have to eat. Only the Avengers get spoils from Tony Stark's billions. The rest have to do something for the living. While I cannot recommend Luke to follow Punisher's footsteps I think he should take some spoils from the action he shells on the criminals.

He could easily be a vigilant and nobody would blink their eye. Who would really care as all they would see that his name sells as well as Stark Industries stock or Kardashian's image. We are living in the world where black man can be rich as a king and it's normal. What I don't understand is why the crime runs so high with the black community even though they have everything to make the difference. 

Should we blame 50 Cents for making the "Get Rich or Die Trying" so infamous that it has become the rule? Or white man ruthlessness and greed for making our civilisation the way it is today?  






Whatever it is, it's good to know that love conquers all and out of all men in Marvel's Netflix series Claire chose the right man even though she could have got any other. For the bulletproof man she was the right choice. A safe bet, but thing is she ain't strong enough to rule over the man like Luke Cage. There should always be standing behind the man. 

In Luke's case, he's on his own boss. There ain't nobody who can rule him. He is the Mister Harlem, and the city stands behind him ... even if there are ripples in the pond.








Anthoney said:


> I'm glad they fixed the Judas bullet problem. What good is a bulletproof superhero if bullets can kill him.



Well, they didn't give an explanation why the alien alloy stopped from working. It's true that he didn't got hurt, but there is no real reason why it suddenly would have stopped from working. What surprised me is that Luke survived the pressure wave from the explosion. He didn't even inhale the flames, but he took the shot stupidly in his guts for knowing that there is stuff out there that can hurt him.






I love seeing Bushmaster invulnerable, even more capable of wrecking chaos than the Bulletproof Man #1. Did he too go through the same program?


----------



## Anthoney (Jun 22, 2018)

Spoiler: S2E1






ctg said:


> but there is no real reason why it suddenly would have stopped from working.



They gave a reason.  That the second bath and boil left his skin harder than before.  This makes sense because a similar thing happened in the comics after he went through the process again.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm on ep 3 and I'm loving it so far because I really like how they explore the way superhero fame works, hurts a superhero who doesn't a have a mask, secret identity to protect his private life.  He can't work a real job so the famous heroes for hire name is needed not to be poorest hero ever.

I really dig Bushmaster, the most promising villain  so far.  The actor is perfect for the role,he has such dark,dangerous charisma perfect for the big ego, muscle,brain he has.   I always wondered as someone who didn't follow Luke Cage comics what he would do with a villain with similar powers,strength  but with much greater  fighting ability.  Unlike DD you don't need great martial arts when you can slap away people like they are flies, nothing hurts you.


----------



## Anthoney (Jun 22, 2018)

This was the best use of Danny Rand out of all 3 series and he's only been in one episode so far.


----------



## Anthoney (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok.  I've finished.  I have a few issues but they did a better job than Jessica Jones season 2.



Spoiler: Season 2



They did some things well.  They talked about the other heroes.  They talked about events from Defenders.  It was good job of making Luke Cage seem like he's part of this Netflix universe.  Jessica Jones ignored (for the most part) the other shows.

Misty's chopped off arm looked good.  The robo arm was only so so but they were trying to keep from using CGI.

Bushmaster was a better antagonist than Diamondback.  He wasn't just a crazy killing machine.  He kill you if you went against him.  He had a purpose and a reason

I liked what they did with Danny but think he just seemed to disappear.  They should have kept him around more.

I didn't like the tension they built between Claire and Luke.  Maybe it's because Rosario Dawson wants to do something else (or so I read) but I wish they had did it a different way.  

I'm not sure how I feel about the ending.  I had been thinking the daughter would end up with the club (and so did she).  A Heroes for Hire ending would have been nice.


----------



## ctg (Jun 23, 2018)

Connavar said:


> I always wondered as someone who didn't follow Luke Cage comics what he would do with a villain with similar powers,strength but with much greater fighting ability. Unlike DD you don't need great martial arts when you can slap away people like they are flies, nothing hurts you.



It's strange that in DD's case, the villains don't seek him to gain status and power. All they want is to finish the job, deal or whatever, while in Luke's case everyone knowns his invulnerable and yet, they act as if they can challenge the man. As if his demise makes them a king of whole world. 

I love that Luke Cage isn't a real professional fighter with umpteenth belts, but a man with a power and determination to get through the hard obstacles. To me he's way much cooler than Black Panther. It's a bit strange to think that they are both in the same world, and yet, they have never met. It is almost as if Luke Cage doesn't even register in his radar. 

I would have thought that he would have sought out the man at least to say hello. Maybe even to offer him some of his cool things.


----------



## ctg (Jun 23, 2018)

Spoiler: Thoughts on episode 2 and 3



Mariah has a bigger problem then getting money for going into the legal business. Maybe the reason why she wants out so much is because she cannot control the business. Everyone walks over her, nobody really listens her wishes and orders. In a way she has lost her face in New York's criminal underworld and she's too stubborn on hanging in the past to be able to move forward. 

If the Kingpin wouldn't be staying in the Riker's Island, I think he would have taken over Harlem's Paradise and made it one his side channels. So it's only a right that Bushmaster moves in as he's new blood and powerful enough to take over Mariah's position. No man, not even the Kingpin can challenge him, if he makes to the end in one piece.  After all the Kingpin's powers are absolute ruthlessness and his smarts, while Bushmaster is somewhat magically powered.

It freaked me out to see him digging out bullets and then getting healed on some herbs. Who knows if that stuff is making him madder and more brutal. But is also equally interesting that the Black Panther also got powers from a plant. So why is that we don't see more of them, the plant powered people running around?

Funny thing with Misty Knights is that everyone, including herself seems to kicking her where it hurts. And she allows her injury to overwhelm herself. I can imagine that Stick would have said in Colleen Wing's case for her: "To get over yourself. The injury isn't what makes you, woman. You make you."

Her captain told her: "I cannot touch you," after she let Luke Cage walk after beating the Cockroach, "You're protected." But for some reason, smart as she is, Misty cannot hack it. She doesn't need to be a cyborg to be who she is when she has already reached a position where the people don't want to see her going down.  Luke Cage included.

Misty's and Colleen's bar fight has been the best action scene so far, while Luke's scene has been same old. Sure it was cool to see him grabbing a grenade but he hasn't really gone town at the same way we saw in the first season.


----------



## ctg (Jul 2, 2018)

First of all apologies for taking a time to write a review. In the binge terms I should have written this in the first weekend and not take my time to watch Kings and Queens of Harlem city battling with a black Hercules. Unlike in the first season the city doesn't appear in the play until very, very late episodes, and even then you don't get to see it as most of the action are played in inside stages.

The reason why I call our black hero as black Hercules is because it fits him. Luke isn't a demigod, but taken he cannot be shot, stabbed, slashed, crushed, blown or drown, he is invulnerable to damage that would have rendered a normal person dead. Even super punches doesn't cause him as much trouble as they cause to the anti-hero Bushmaster.

The biggest and baddest villain in the play is the Queen of Harlem, Black Mariah. At the end, she almost as ruthless as the Kingpin as dollar signs flashing in her eyes, people are capped left, right and centre. It is kind of sad to see that Mariah gives her life, her blood and close relatives to be able to live in the lifestyle suited for the super rich. 50 Cents "Get Rich or Die Trying" scheme plays such a huge role that it's almost unbelievable.

Nobody can say or do anything as she wages a war against Luke Cage, the City of New York and the Bushmaster. But she ain't as blessed with smarts like Madame Gao or the Kingpin, because if she would have, I believe that she should have listened the King of Shades as more than often Shades gives her right solution at the right time. Although I have to admit that Bushmaster pushes her into certain action, but for being in the business of New York City's Criminal Underworld for at least since the 1970's, if not at latest 1980's, she has lost awful lot of streets produced wisdom.

Why Mariah cannot be like the other crime bosses and learn from the past instead of understanding the present situation is a big unknown? I, personally thought that Gambino's mafia boss was way cooler then Mariah's attempts on ruling the kingdom of Harlem city. It is only a luck that Luke Cage happens to live there and it is wonder why other Marvel superhero's from Spiderman to Iron Man to the Punisher doesn't ever venture over there?

Maybe the problem for the other powered people is that Harlem is mostly populated by the black people, and generally their lives compared to those who live in the Manhattan doesn't really count. Yet, it is interesting that the Hammer Industries products ended there in large numbers. So large numbers that they even count in this season after all those years Mister Harmmer has been dead. Yet, unlike in the first season they don't generally threaten Luke Cage.

It was a kind of relief to see that there are people out there that can make his life uncomfortable and straining at the darkest time. I don't think that Luke's life is ever going to be blessed with wonderful and flashy things like his counterpart, the Immortal Iron Fist.

I loved that they included as much "Hero-For-Hire" as they could into this season. But as long as Danny Rand has his billions I don't believe that it will ever come to full fruition even though it would suit Danny to lose his money and being forced in the same stage as Murdoch, JJ or Luke Cage.

The one thing that I would have cut out mostly was the music interludes as there was too much of while in the first season the music fit the picture. This second season feels more and less like a middle chapter on much bigger story.

Nevertheless, if I have to I give this season 8/10, while to JJ I would have given a score of 7/10. I wonder what they will do with the DD and the Immortal Iron Fist? I also feel sad that we are not going to see Luke's Dad or Claire the Nurse in the Netflix Marvel series any more. Sugar however is the right man for driving around the Black Hercules around the Kingdom.


----------



## ctg (Jul 30, 2018)

> “We haven’t made any firm decisions yet,” Netflix’s Vice President of original content Cindy Holland said Sunday during the Television Critics Association press tour (via _Deadline_). Per the site, the writers room is reportedly developing a third season.
> 
> _Cage_ would be the third Marvel and Netflix co-production to win a third season following _Daredevil_ and _Jessica Jones. _The former is expected to reach the streaming service later this year.
> 
> The well-received series holds high ratings on review aggregator Rotten Tomatoes — its premiere season earned a 94%, topping the 84% earned by the recently-released sophomore season — and with a second run of crossover series _The Defenders_ not in Marvel’s current plans, fans should expect a third dosage of _Cage_.


 Netflix Boss on Status of ‘Luke Cage’ Season 3


----------



## Stable (Sep 27, 2018)

I've watched the first episode. I'm not sure how strong the capoeira/Jamaica link is, but it's cool to see it done well in a fight scene. Looking forward to Bushmaster vs Cage.


----------



## ctg (Oct 20, 2018)

> Just a week after it shockingly put an end to _Iron Fist_ after a promising second season, Netflix and Marvel have pulled the plug on another of their superhero shows. The streaming service has confirmed that after two seasons, _Luke Cage_ is cancelled.


 https://io9.gizmodo.com/sweet-christmas-netflix-and-marvel-just-canceled-luke-1829877117


----------



## ctg (Oct 20, 2018)

> I_ron Fist_ star Finn Jones expressed a sign of solidarity with his _Luke Cage_ brethren shortly after the series was cancelled by Marvel and Netflix Friday, just one week after it was learned Jones’ own series would not be moving forward with a third season.
> 
> Jones shared an image of his Danny Rand combining the might of his iron fist with the near-impervious and super-strong fist of Cage (Mike Colter), captioning the photo with a simple heart and hands representing each hero.
> 
> ...


 ‘Iron Fist’ Star Finn Jones Reacts to ‘Luke Cage’ Cancellation


----------



## ctg (Apr 13, 2022)

A Marvel Netflix Hero Is the New Mayor of New York City
					

WARNING: The following article contains spoilers for Devil's Reign #6. It's a time of change for [...]




					comicbook.com
				




wow


----------

